# Inside Dishnetwork PVR 522



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

*Post deleted. No Hack Talk here. Read the rules linked at the top of every page.*

Thats all for now

MikeP


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now you'll be banned from the site  ...

Anyway, is it factory PVR or you subsribed and made a few records ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Now you'll be banned from the site  ...
> 
> Anyway, is it factory PVR or you subsribed and made a few records ?


well you should ban the guy who dumped the disk contents of the 721, theres no reason for that info except hacking/modification and breach of contract.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If it's seen, it'll get deleted, just like yours did. I haven't personally seen that thread, but am now going to go look.


----------

